# "Goldfischlarven" Wie großziehen?



## hill4447 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo! Ich hab bei mir im Teich Goldfischlarven entdekt und wollte die gesondert aufziehen um so viele wie möglich groß zu bekommen! Hab da mal paar mit Mühe und Not weil die so schlecht zu erkennen sind aus dem Teich gefischt.

Muss ich die extra füttern und wann können die zu den anderen Fischen in den Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Goldfischlarven" Wie großziehen?*

Hi Unbekannt,

die Goldfischlarven müssen außerhalb des Teiches (wo hast Du sie den drin untergebracht) gefüttert werden. Im Teich würden sie sich anfangs von den dort vorkommenden Mikroorganisen ernäheren, in einem "sterilen" Becken gibt es so was am Anfang noch nicht. Das Futter sollte nicht größer als der Augendurchmesser der kleinen Fische sein (feingeriebenes Trockenfutter, Artemianauplien, ect. sind für den Anfang geeignet). Zu den anderen (großen) Goldfischen kannst Du sie dann wieder setzen wenn sie 4-5cm groß sind (dann passen sie nicht mehr so recht in deren Maul)

MfG Frank


----------



## hill4447 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Goldfischlarven" Wie großziehen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich hab die in einem Aquarium untergebracht, da ist erstmal genug platz....
Super da dürfte das mit dem Futter auch kein großes Problem sein.

Nun muss ich nur noch aufpassen wie die wachsen


----------

